# LGD Puppies for sell



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a new litter of Colorado Mountain Dogs available for reservation. Puppies are 3 weeks old and can go home at 8 weeks. All our puppies are actually raised out in the barn, and are well started before going to their new homes. We expose them to all sorts of livestock, including horses, cattle, chickens, ducks, turkeys, rabbits, and goats. All pups are given a veterinary health/pre-purchase exam and first shots. We also offer extra training options. For more information about the Colorado Mountain Dog breed, pricing, and training options, please visit our website:

www.redgatefarmllc.com/livestock_guardian_dogs 

You can also view our Facebook page for more photos and updated information.

www.facebook.com/redgatellc


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, but it is sale not sell.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I missed that in the proof, and I can't change it now. I can only edit the main part. If there is a way to change the title, let me know!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

redgate said:


> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I missed that in the proof, and I can't change it now. I can only edit the main part. If there is a way to change the title, let me know!


Nice looking dogs.

Click edit and then click Go advanced to edit the title.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Done! Thanks!


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

RichNC said:


> Beautiful dogs, but it is sale not sell.


Here in the Ozarks, that is exactly how people talk if they have something "for sell". They've talked that way all their lives...ever not wanted to "staub your tractor tire out in the field while mowing"? And let's not forget: I've known Johnnie since he was 7 yar old". Yep, it's just "their language". So Redgate, I totally understand what you're saying  and love it.

Now, back to the puppies...while training with the dogs, is there a hotel or motel that can be had in your vicinity for the duration of the training and approx how long is the "hands-on" training?

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

They are beautiful dogs.

If I might ask a question, do they do well at "staying home"? I have known of large guard dogs that have a tendency to keep trying to expand their territory and that can be problematic with a neighbor who doesn't want your dog on their property. 

Just wondered whether that's an issue to be dealt with or whether it's pretty much a non-issue.

Thanks!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sorry for the delay. The pups sold right away, and I forgot all about this post. 

As far as roaming, though, we have only had one dog do that. We have talked to many other LGD users and breeders, and it really seems to be like ANY breed of dog....some roam, some don't. You can significantly reduce the chance of roaming by proper boundary training early on. Our dogs could easily escape if they wanted, but we taught them early not to dig or go under, and the learned to respect our fence line. For years, I've had a section of fence that had a tree laying over it. It was only about 18 inches at it's highest, and no dog ever went over it. (Irrelevant, but I'm getting a new fence line this year! YAY!!) They are content here and know this is their area to protect. On the occasion my kids leave a gate open, they might wander down in the woods for a bit, but then I find them on my front porch. Just the other night, my husband left a gate open. A neighbor called to report ALL our goats and dogs were running in the street. By the time we jumped in the car and got there, the goats were begging to get back in (the gate had swung shut), and while we didn't see the dogs at first, I am convinced they help keep the goats nearby. By the time we got the goats put away, there were the dogs pacing outside the fence wanting in with the goats. 

Hope that gives you a better idea. I'm sure it helps that we breed selectively for dogs content to stay with the stock. I wouldn't keep a roamer, but I honestly haven't dealt with it since I nip it in the bud early on.


----------

